# Looking for someone to print and fulfill orders



## juststarting82 (May 11, 2013)

I was recently dealing with someone and they completely through me through a loop...

we were working on a 3 color print for screen printing 
at a price at $8.75 w/ fitted shirt ,minimum of 24


after i send artwork he says its better to do D2G and wants to charge $12 w/ fitted shirt,minimum of 6

said he could do it if it was halftoned which was wondering if design will look bad??

this guy does fulfill the order as well..

was wondering your thoughts on this (doesnt seem right to me) and if anyone out there can compete w/ this? 

im looking to get this moving asap!!

thank you in advance


----------



## rjm1681 (Oct 4, 2012)

Without anyone seeing what the 3 color print looks like it will be hard to say if anyone can meet or beat that price. That is also a very low price for a 3 color job and might be why the person is backing out on wanting to silk screen that job.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Your in box is full. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I can do this as well, located in Southern Illinois.. mostly buy blanks from Bodek and Rhodes and S&S.. have some novel ideas on how best to make this happen.. I can do your $8.75 price as well
dlac


----------

